# Home Studio Pictures...



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Always had an interest in pet photography...here is how Cody-Lee's photo's came out, what do you think?


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

theyr lovley pics, his fur looks so sleek and shiny! pips fur is just mad at the moment...were so excited about her hair cut next week.

the pics would look lovely on the wall. im thinking of getting some put on canvas as a present for OH birthday


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

I think the pictures you take Katie are amazing - just wish I was as skilled as you with a camera - you'll have to come here and take some piccy's of mine
love
DT
xx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww he will melt the hearts of little lady dogs....


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics, hes such a cutie and you have captured him very well,   xxxx


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

what a cutie 

what camera and studio kit do you use?


----------



## kellybaker (Jan 6, 2009)

awww

Great pics, love them


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Vixxen said:


> what a cutie
> 
> what camera and studio kit do you use?


Camera is an Olympus x-15
Studio Kit is made up as and when...usually consists of me and the dog!
Im going to do a purple lining, and outside arena and a seafront backdrop...


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Katie&Cody said:


> Camera is an Olympus x-15
> Studio Kit is made up as and when...usually consists of me and the dog!
> Im going to do a purple lining, and outside arena and a seafront backdrop...


ahhh you only use natural light? so do I actually, im very naughty and i get told off about it *a lot* (I do have to use lighting in my job though sadly)

making your own backgrounds is the way forward! have you seen how much companies charge for backgrounds now?!! :|


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She's too cute for words!


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

Being a Photographer 

First one you need to hide the corner where its not white its the first thing that caught my eye. Same with the 3rd one. 

The 4th one its a shame you cut his ear off as that would of been perfect.

And the 5th one he is missing both ears or you could crop it closer to remove whats left of his ears.

Sorry if this isn't what you wanted to hear. BUt have a very beautiful dog and the pictures make him look very cute. they are just tidy up suggestions. Having said all that number 2 is PERFECT. frame it and put it on the wall would look stunning in Black and white as well.

Trish. x


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

candysmum said:


> Being a Photographer
> 
> First one you need to hide the corner where its not white its the first thing that caught my eye. Same with the 3rd one.
> 
> ...


Thank you very good advise.
This is the first time i have tried photography on my dog, and he is only 13 weeks.
I haven't been on any courses or anything and realise that some of them arent perfect...they are too me tho and as i go ill make them better i hope  x


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Katie&Cody said:


> Thank you very good advise.
> This is the first time i have tried photography on my dog, and he is only 13 weeks.
> I haven't been on any courses or anything and realise that some of them arent perfect...they are too me tho and as i go ill make them better i hope  x


you dont need to do courses to be a good photograper (I never did, and i got through a BA and MA and have a photography job) just teach yourself everything you need to know, invest in good equipment and practice lots


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

Katie&Cody said:


> Thank you very good advise.
> This is the first time i have tried photography on my dog, and he is only 13 weeks.
> I haven't been on any courses or anything and realise that some of them arent perfect...they are too me tho and as i go ill make them better i hope  x


I agree with the above post too. Never did any courses. I brought books and books and book and taught myself LOADS. and its getting little hints from other people in the trade that Help make you better.

I listened to LOADS of peope when I first started and I progressed VERY fast. and with Photogaphy you wll be learning EVERYDAY. i still find something new to learn. Enjoy praticing with him its great fun hey soon learn how to pose for the camera and then you dont want to put it down.

Candy sees the camera now and is rigt in front of it its funny.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Great pics, love the one of him sucking the thumb


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

Love them esp. the first pic, he's gorg. have u seen my recent pics of zach? xx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

beautiful pictures katie, how on earth do you get him to sit still though lol


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

aww jammie cody looks lovely well done you  xx


----------



## Pets Paws (Dec 6, 2008)

The second one has attitude, " Yes I know I am Gorgeous" 
The third a classic Patterdale laid back approach to life 
The first is a stunner, But I would cut the corner out it distracts the eye.

As usual Codys looking smashing


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Bump for Natasha! x


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

katie you have the most photogenic dog ever in the whole world. and u better hope you never bump into me when you have him, cause i will be stealing him


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Lol thank you!! x


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

the pictures are looking great and cody stands out very well on the pictures....good work!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I think there fab and your dogs a star. Very nice pics.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you for the comments guys..
glad you liked them...


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Bump Bump for Sabrina. xx


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

wow, he is a handsome boy isn't he????? totally amazingphotos... come here n take some of mine, I'll pay for your flights!!!:smile:


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> wow, he is a handsome boy isn't he????? totally amazingphotos... come here n take some of mine, I'll pay for your flights!!!:smile:


How could i refuse??!? Lol! x


----------

